# concrete in pipes



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

commercial building with concrete in pipes. they do not want to jack hammer up floor or tunnel under bldg. its a 1 inch pvc pipe. any ideas?


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

jack hammer floor or tunnel under building


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

luv2plumb said:


> jack hammer floor or tunnel under building


yea.... what i thought. just seeing if anyone ever found a way to do it any other way.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plumjoe said:


> commercial building with concrete in pipes. they do not want to jack hammer up floor or tunnel under bldg. its a 1 inch pvc pipe. any ideas?


 Can they abandon the line and reroute its functions?


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

um the word.....S C R E W E D comes to mind


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

plumjoe said:


> commercial building with concrete in pipes. they do not want to jack hammer up floor or tunnel under bldg. its a 1 inch pvc pipe. any ideas?


How old is the building? First I would try to figure out how the concrete got in the pipes


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Depending on how much concrete got in the line, you could try muratic acid


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

We used to use something called Calci-Solve, but I can't remember if it was for concrete or just tile grout.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

luv2plumb said:


> How old is the building? First I would try to figure out how the concrete got in the pipes









Maybe some plumber put it there while on an un-related service call....:whistling2:


----------

